# Ghostbusters: Der deutsche Trailer mit neuen Szenen



## Dominik Pache (9. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Der deutsche Trailer mit neuen Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Der deutsche Trailer mit neuen Szenen


----------



## WasEnLos (9. März 2016)

Kennt ihr die Folge aus South Park, die Indiana Jones 4 persifliert. Genau das gleiche dachte ich mir auch, als ich diesen Trailer sah, "they r*ped him!"
Das hat doch außer dem Setting nix mehr mit den Ghostbusters zu tun. Die Darstellerinnen wirken alle "verblödet" bzw. "blödeln" nur rum. Absoluter Slapstickhumor in maschinengewehrsalvenartiger Weise und alles auf übertrieben (un)cool getrimmt. Alleine als die eine an ihrer Knarre leckt, was soll das? Sowas nenne ich respektlos!


----------



## Oldtown1983 (9. März 2016)

Unterste Schublade ... wenn dieser Film das Niveau unserer heutigen Gesellschaft spiegelt. NEIN DANKE! Was ist mit den Frauen los? Was ist mit den Männern los? Ist doch nicht normal? Dürfen Männer nicht mehr Männer sein? Darf nicht jeder sein was er will ... vermehrt fällt mir auf wie die mediale Dauerbeschallung mehr und mehr den Mann in eine Ecke drängen will in die er nicht passt. Ich bin sehr dafür das sich jeder selbst verwirklicht. Als Filmemacher hat man eine Verantwortung ... selbst bei einer Komödie. Oder hab ich alles falsch verstanden und der Film wird vom Postillion gesponsort???


----------



## Orzhov (10. März 2016)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Folge aus South Park, die Indiana Jones 4 persifliert. Genau das gleiche dachte ich mir auch, als ich diesen Trailer sah, "they r*ped him!"
> Das hat doch außer dem Setting nix mehr mit den Ghostbusters zu tun. Die Darstellerinnen wirken alle "verblödet" bzw. "blödeln" nur rum. Absoluter Slapstickhumor in maschinengewehrsalvenartiger Weise und alles auf übertrieben (un)cool getrimmt. Alleine als die eine an ihrer Knarre leckt, was soll das? Sowas nenne ich respektlos!



Das ist halt ein Film für Tumblrfeministen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. März 2016)

Da wäre mir sogar der Strom zum Runterladen zu schade für, aber soviel kann ich eh nicht trinken, dass ich das machen würde.


----------



## Evolverx (10. März 2016)

Die neuen szenen machen es nicht wirklich besser. Auf mich wirkt das ganze immernoch weniger wie ein Reboot sondern ich werd das gefühl nicht los als wolle man hier die alten filme alla Scary Movie durch den Kakao ziehen und es gibt gar keine worte dafür wie sehr ich diese art von filme hasse.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Die neuen szenen machen es nicht wirklich besser. Auf mich wirkt das ganze immernoch weniger wie ein Reboot sondern ich werd das gefühl nicht los als wolle man hier die alten filme alla Scary Movie durch den Kakao ziehen und es gibt gar keine worte dafür wie sehr ich diese art von filme hasse.



Ich glaube Scary Movie war noch besser da man da eben genau so etwas erwartet hatte


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (10. März 2016)

Wieder mal eine Fortsetzung, die eine Reihe, an welche man sich gerne mit einem nostalgischen Lächeln gerne erinnert, vollkommen zunichte macht. Und für den Rotz hat sich der Regisseur auch noch gerechtfertigt? Um Game of Thrones zu zitieren: SCHANDE *klof klopf* SCHANDE *klopf klopf* SCHANDE.....


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Fortsetzung, die eine Reihe, an welche man sich gerne mit einem nostalgischen Lächeln gerne erinnert, vollkommen zunichte macht. Und für den Rotz hat sich der Regisseur auch noch gerechtfertigt? Um Game of Thrones zu zitieren: SCHANDE *klof klopf* SCHANDE *klopf klopf* SCHANDE.....



Nachdem ich den englischen Trailer gesehen habe habe ich mir erst mal wieder das Original angeschaut. Ist immer noch klasse


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (10. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein Film für Tumblrfeministen.



Dann ist die übertrieben auf Ghetto getrimmte Klischee-Dunkelhäutige aber äußerst kontraproduktiv. Vor allem wenn man Winston aus den Vorgängern heranzieht, der sich am ehesten zur Identifikation für den Zuschauer eignete, weil er der normalste von allen war.


----------



## Vordack (10. März 2016)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Dann ist die übertrieben auf Ghetto getrimmte Klischee-Dunkelhäutige aber äußerst kontraproduktiv. Vor allem wenn man Winston aus den Vorgängern heranzieht, der sich am ehesten zur Identifikation für den Zuschauer eignete, weil er der normalste von allen war.



Die war mir noch am sympatischsten da sie (gefühlt) ihr Mundwerk am wenigsten öffnete und wenn nicht so eine Piepsstimme hatte.


----------



## ToFriend (10. März 2016)

Seid Jahren fragt man sich können Computeranimationen <-> reale Schauspieler schlagen und hier haben wir die Antwort. Ja sie können, denn das beste was dieser Film noch hat sind die per Computer erzeugten Geister. Ich bin zwar für Gleichberechtigung (ein Frauenteam mal was neues) aber was Kult ist sollte Kult bleiben und nicht zu einer Scary-Movie Version/Abklatsch des Originals werden. Man bekommt irgendwie den Eindruck das hier dringend jemand Geld braucht (Regisseur oder Filmstudio) und im Zuge der Werbung und Merchandise Aktionen mit "Ghostbusters" einfach nur Geld machen will.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (10. März 2016)

Vordack schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den englischen Trailer gesehen habe habe ich mir erst mal wieder das Original angeschaut. Ist immer noch klasse



Das brauch man danach auch dringend, um nicht vom Glauben abzufallen


----------



## Orzhov (10. März 2016)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Dann ist die übertrieben auf Ghetto getrimmte Klischee-Dunkelhäutige aber äußerst kontraproduktiv. Vor allem wenn man Winston aus den Vorgängern heranzieht, der sich am ehesten zur Identifikation für den Zuschauer eignete, weil er der normalste von allen war.



Kritik am Klischee ist Rassismus, Diskriminierung und Robbenklopperei! 
Man kennt es doch. Leute die sich aufregen wollen finden auch immer einen Grund.


----------



## SphinxBased (22. März 2016)

Ach nööööö....Totalverwurstung eines Kult Klassikers.Hab nichts gegen ne Frauenquote aber das ist zuviel.
Rohrkrepierer!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBunny (22. März 2016)

Da kommen mir schon die Tränen, wenn ich nur die Überschrift lese.
Die echten Ghostbusters gibt's schon, ich hasse es, wenn ein Kultfilm einfach nochmal aufgerollt wird, weil denen in Hollywood die Ideen ausgehen :/


----------

